# Where do I get isopropyl alcohol?



## phreak0ut (Jan 12, 2008)

Need to clean the CPU and HS and apply AS5(will be buying). Where will i get it? Approx price?


----------



## pillainp (Jan 12, 2008)

Use the pure Laboratory grade version.
You can find it at any laboratory chemical supply house. It comes in 500 ml bottles and costs about Rs. 200.


----------



## phreak0ut (Jan 12, 2008)

What will I do with 500ml?? Anyway, can I get it just like that? Won't they question me, if I buy chemicals?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 12, 2008)

Get a small bottle of surgical spirit. It is 99% pure methale alcohol nd it too can be used to clean off the thermal paste. It ll be some 20~30 bucks.

The property of instant vapourization is used in the purpose. So Methanol is as gud as the isopropyl alcohol.


----------



## ring_wraith (Jan 12, 2008)

nice to see some people care about Thermal paste. 

to be honest, the reason you are suggested to use isopropyl alcohol is just because it evaporates lightning fast. Even white petrol should serve your purpose.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 12, 2008)

Petrol cud even earse the letters on proccy though it doesn't affect its performance or inner circuits.

Don't rub with any metal objects which cud cause scratch nd wud cause reduced surface contact with heatsink surface.
Ive myself used surgical spirits for this purpose several times. But dun use  concentrated methanol for cleaning CDs, which causes the plastic to melt slightly nd the surface becomes vague.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 12, 2008)

Get any alcoholish substance. Doesnt need to be pure. I think even acetone should work.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 12, 2008)

@Pathik
acetone is too strong na? It cud even melt hard plastics,rubber,paints etc. So its dangerous if a lil of it flows to edged and fets into socket.
Havn't tried it coz surgical alcohol was easily avaialble for sub 20/- in 50ml or 100ml bottles from medical stores. And acetone is way more expensive and no other use.

And lastly dun drink the remaining spirit as it cud blind u. Only dilute ethanol is edible.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 12, 2008)

Yep i haven't tried it but i dont think it is that strong. But i think it should do the job if used carefully.


dOm1naTOr said:


> And lastly dun drink the remaining spirit as it cud blind u. Only dilute ethanol is edible.


haha yea..


----------



## phreak0ut (Jan 12, 2008)

Actually I was thinking if vodka would work out *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/58.gif That seems to be easier for me to get. Thanks to few friends of mine *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif I don't booze though *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/114.gif I'll probably use surgical spirit then


----------



## Pathik (Jan 12, 2008)

phreak0ut said:


> I don't booze though


No need to justify man. 
Tu agar bewda hota to bhi we wd have helped you. lmao


----------



## phreak0ut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Pathik


----------



## janitha (Jan 12, 2008)

It is generally recommended to use "pure" IPA since it will not leave any residue and evaporates fast. In case of hard to remove situations, acetone is also suggested (to be used carefully so that it touches nowhere else) followed by IPA and a lint free cloth. Any residue, dirt or lint will affect the surface contact and thereby thermal conduction. 

I do buy from Lab suppliers.


----------



## phreak0ut (Jan 13, 2008)

@Janitha-Thanks for the suggestion. Apart from cleaning CPU, on what other components can this be used for cleaning?


----------



## janitha (Jan 13, 2008)

phreak0ut said:


> @Janitha-Thanks for the suggestion. Apart from cleaning CPU, on what other components can this be used for cleaning?



Almost anything other than LCD screen!


----------

